# Apple Extravaganza coming up on September 12th.



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 8, 2017)

In less than a week, Apple will be having their fall program where they announce all of the new products that are coming out.  There will for sure be a new iPhone 8, and since it is larger than the iPhone 7 and smaller than the 7+, they might not make two different models this time. 
I found this Mac-rumors website, and they have several pictures showing what they think the new iphone will look like. 
The Apple Event should be live on September 12th, and then you can usually see it on Youtube afterwards if you miss the live one. 
I always look forward to watching the presentation of all the new products, even if I am not getting any of them, I just love looking at everything anyway. 
I am pretty sure that Robin will be getting a new phone when they come out this fall, so when she gets one, she will be showing me all of the neat stuff it does. 
I really like my 7+, and the larger size, so if they are only making the smaller phones again, I am glad that this one will work for me for a long time yet. 

https://www.macrumors.com/roundup/iphone-8/


----------

